# Win7 : bootcamp ne connait pas mojave



## MarcMame (2 Juin 2020)

Hello à tous,

J'ai passé un temps fou à écumer les forums avant de venir vous demander de l'aide pour un problème qui semble simple en apparence :

Etre sous Windows 7 et pouvoir reBooter Mojave.

Le problème plus détaillé est le suivant : 

Un Mac Pro 5,1 ayant :

Un disque (ssd) système sous Mojave
Un autre disque (dur) dédié Bootcamp avec Win7 installé depuis longtemps (El Capitan)
D'autres disques dur de travail

Depuis la partition Mojave, je peux rebooter sous windows en sélectionnant le disque adéquat depuis le panneau de préférence "Disque de démarrage".
Le Mac reboot et fonctionne correctement sous Win7.
Mais si je lance l'utilitaire Bootcamp depuis Win7, la partition Mojave n'apparait pas et ne permet donc pas de rebooter la machine dessus.
C'est un vrai problème car ayant changé de carte vidéo (RX580 compatible Metal) pour faire la mise à jour vers Mojave je n'ai plus de Boot Screen et ne peut donc utiliser la touche ALT au démarrage.
Seule l'ancienne partition "High Sierra" est disponible (conservée au cas où...).
Je suis donc aujourd'hui obligé de quitter Win7 en rebootant vers High Sierra puis vers Mojave.
C'est très insatisfaisant et ces reboot successifs sous différents systèmes ne sont pas du gout de iCloud comme vous pouvez l'imaginer...

Alors que faire ?
Je rappelle que la seule chose qu'il me faudrait est de pouvoir rebooter directement de Win7 vers Mojave.
Pour info, le disque Mojave est bien visible dans la liste des disques sous Win7. Seul Bootcamp ne le voit pas pour la selection au démarrage.
une simple mise à jour de Bootcamp sous Windows pour qu'il reconnaisse le disque système mojave ? Ce serait idéal...

Passer sous Win10 ? Ca n'a pas l'air aussi simple. 
Revenir et rester définitivement sous High Sierra ?

Autre problème depuis Mojave :
L'utilitaire Assistant Boot Camp explique au lancement qu'il "*ne peut être utilisé"* car "*Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp*"
Ah ? Bon ben merci, bonsoir...


Merci d'avance au bidouilleur de génie qui me trouve une "vraie" solution.


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2020)

MarcMame a dit:


> Etre sous Windows 7 et pouvoir reBooter Mojave.


Déjà, ça c'est impossible. On ne peut plus installer une version de Windows 7 sous macOS Mojave depuis bien longtemps. Tu vas me dire que c'était avant cette version et depuis un autre disque dur, donc a priori pas d'anomalie. Le souci est que lors du lancement et utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp, celui-ci a inscrit des informations dans le EFI Boot indiquant qu'il y a une réservation pour une partition de Windows.

Tu as une version de macOS High Sierra et une de macOS Mojave. Oui, mais ces versions sont-elles dans le même disque dur ou dans 2 disques durs séparés ?

Pour information, il y a eu un correctif d'Assistant Boot Camp pour macOS Mojave, mais ça ne concernait que la taille des disques dur de 3 To. Je fais une hypothèse, à la base tu avais OS X El Capitan et tu as fais une installation de Windows 7, puis tu as fait une mise jour de macOS High Sierra par-dessus OS X El Capitan. Est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## MarcMame (3 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, ça c'est impossible. On ne peut plus installer une version de Windows 7 sous macOS Mojave depuis bien longtemps.


Pour commencer, merci pour ton aide Locke.

Je le savais avant de faire les mises à jour de macOS mais ayant Windows 7 préinstallé sur un disque dur dédié depuis El Capitan, je me doutais qu'il serait toujours là et utilisable et c'est bien le cas.



Locke a dit:


> Le souci est que lors du lancement et utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp, celui-ci a inscrit des informations dans le EFI Boot indiquant qu'il y a une réservation pour une partition de Windows.


De toute façon Bootcamp n'apprécie plus mon Mac Pro depuis son passage à mojave (_Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp_)





Locke a dit:


> Tu as une version de macOS High Sierra et une de macOS Mojave. Oui, mais ces versions sont-elles dans le même disque dur ou dans 2 disques durs séparés ?


2 SSD séparés.
High Sierra (et avant lui El Capitan) se trouve sur un double SSD Sata 3 2x500Go formaté Raid0 et montés sur une carte PCIe Apricorn Velocity Duo X2



Locke a dit:


> Pour information, il y a eu un correctif d'Assistant Boot Camp pour macOS Mojave, mais ça ne concernait que la taille des disques dur de 3 To.


Ma version d'Assistant Boot Camp : 6.1.0



Locke a dit:


> Je fais une hypothèse, à la base tu avais OS X El Capitan et tu as fais une installation de Windows 7, puis tu as fait une mise jour de macOS High Sierra par-dessus OS X El Capitan. Est-ce bien le cas ?


Bingo Sherlock ! ;-)
Par contre, j'ai fait une clean install de Mojave sur un SSD 970EVO NVMe M.2 dédié de 1To monté sur une carte PCIe Glotrends puis un import des profils depuis High Sierra. D'abord formaté en APFS puis désormais en HFS+. (pour le même résultat)

Vois-tu une solution pour gérer le redémarrage macOS sous Win7 ?
Sinon, quelles seraient mes options ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Juin 2020)

Bonjour *MarcMame*

Je pense que le plus commode dans ta configuration serait ce qui suit :

- *a)* dans ta session de Mojave > tu choisis le volume de démarrage Mojave comme volume de démarrage automatique (dans le panneau *Disque de démarrage* des *Préférences Système*). Cette préférence s'inscrira en *NVRAM*. Donc quand tu es dans ta session Windows-7 => tu te contentes de redémarrer sans option et le Mac bootera sur le volume Mojave automatiquement.​​- *b)* pour démarrer sur Windows-7 > tu n'effectues jamais ce choix dans le panneau *Disque de démarrage* (ce qui effacerait la préférence de démarrage automatique sur le volume Mojave). Tu redémarres avec "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage et tu choisis le volume *Windows*.​


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *MarcMame*
> 
> Je pense que le plus commode dans ta configuration serait ce qui suit :
> 
> - *b)* pour démarrer sur Windows-7 > Tu redémarres avec "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage et tu choisis le volume *Windows*.​



Merci pour ton aide macomaniac mais....
Comme écrit dans mon premier post :


> ayant changé de carte vidéo (RX580 compatible Metal) pour faire la mise à jour vers Mojave je n'ai plus de Boot Screen et ne peut donc utiliser la touche ALT au démarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juin 2020)

Ah ! d'accord...

- tu peux alors envisager d'exploiter une option qui inscrit en *NVRAM* une préférence de démarrage volatile sur un volume donné => valable uniquement pour le prochain démarrage (variable : *efi-next-only* de la *NVRAM*). Cette préférence "surclasse" la préférence de démarrage automatique régulière (variable : *efi-boot-device*) => pour la seule occurrence prochaine > après quoi elle se trouve effacée de la *NVRAM* et la préférence de démarrage automatique régulière reprend vigueur.​​- tu pourrais ainsi avoir une préférence de démarrage automatique régulière (*efi-boot-device*) fixée sur le volume macOS > et déclencher une option de démarrage cantonnée à la fois prochaine (*efi-next-only*) quand tu veux démarrer sur Windows. Une fois dans Windows > un simple redémarrage réouvrirait la session de macOS par reprise de vigueur de la préférence de démarrage automatique réguilère (*efi-boot-device*).​
Est-ce que tu serais intéressé par cette possibilité ? - elle implique strictement la désactivation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) > car le *SIP* activé proscrit l'écriture de préférences de démarrage en *NVRAM* par un autre moyen que le panneau *Disque de démarrage* des *Préférences Système*.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu serais intéressé par cette possibilité ? - elle implique strictement la désactivation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) > car le *SIP* activé proscrit l'écriture de préférences de démarrage en *NVRAM* par un autre moyen que le panneau *Disque de démarrage* des *Préférences Système*.


Aaahhh cool, je commence à retrouver de l'espoir...
Oui ! Clairement interessé.
Je vais aller vérifier si le SIP ne serait pas déjà désactivé depuis quelques années.
J'ai le souvenir d'avoir passé la commande _csrutil disable_ à l'époque de 10.11_._

Je repasse ce we, trop de boulot en ce moment.
Merci en tout cas de t'occuper de mon cas.

PS : Je commence à réfléchir à l'idée de faire une clean install séparée de Windows 10 si elle me permet de récupérer le reboot sur mojave.
Mais je sais que cette installation n'est pas une sinécure (gravure d'un DVD préalable).
On peut avoir un Windows 7 sur un disque et Win10 sur un autre ?

Question subsidiaire : est-ce que je peux réutiliser mon double SSD Sata Raid0 et montés sur une carte PCIe pour l'installation de Windows 10 ? (et si impossible lors de l'installation, de faire un transfert après install ?)


----------



## macomaniac (5 Juin 2020)

Ne m'en demande pas trop question installation de Windows : je n'utilise pas cet OS et je ne l'installe pas. C'est *Locke* qui pourra t'en dire davantage à ce sujet.

- refais signe ici quand tu seras disponible. Je te passerai une commande instruisant en *NVRAM* (si le *SIP* est désactivé) une préférence de démarrage sur Windows de type *efi-next-only* => tu pourras tester en redémarrant si ça fonctionne > et si tu peux revenir ensuite automatiquement de ta session de Windows à celle de macOS. Si ça fonctionne => rien de plus facile que de transformer cette instruction en petite application incluant un redémarrage dans l'Éditeur de script . En en ayant un raccourci dans le Dock => hop ! un clic sur le raccourci et tu déclenches un redémarrage sur Windows valable uniquement pour cette fois-ci. Avec retour automatique sur macOS au redémarrage depuis Windows. On dirait un _conte de fées_ - non ? ​


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juin 2020)

Bon c'est la merde.
J'ai passé un coup de _crsutil status_ et le SIP est actif.
La merde c'est que lorsque je redémarre sur la partition recovery, ben il veut pas. 
---> Ecran noir et souris à l'écran.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juin 2020)

Tu veux dire que > depuis ta session de macOS => tu ne peux pas démarrer sur l'OS de secours du disque et ouvrir la session de secours ? - ce : pour désactiver le *SIP* ?


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu veux dire que > depuis ta session de macOS => tu ne peux pas démarrer sur l'OS de secours du disque et ouvrir la session de secours ? - ce : pour désactiver le *SIP* ?


Oui c'est bien ça.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Mojave s'installe sur tout disque en format *apfs*. Donc tu as un *Conteneur* hébergeant *4* volumes en simultané : le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* et *3* volumes auxiliaires dédiés à des fonctions spécialisées : *Preboot* (prédémarrage) > *Recovery* (secours) > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : archivage de la *RAM*). Le volume *Recovery* contient un OS de secours démarrable via *⌘R*.

- un démarrage via *⌘R* ne fonctionne pas chez toi ?​


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mojave s'installe sur tout disque en format *apfs*. Donc tu as un *Conteneur* hébergeant *4* volumes en simultané : le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* et *3* volumes auxiliaires dédiés à des fonctions spécialisées : *Preboot* (prédémarrage) > *Recovery* (secours) > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : archivage de la *RAM*). Le volume *Recovery* contient un OS de secours démarrable via *⌘R*.
> 
> - un démarrage via *⌘R* ne fonctionne pas chez toi ?​


Non.
Et mon disque pour mojave est formaté HFS+


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (external):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD 1To Mojave          999.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_RAID                         479.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Data new 1To            999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Medias 3To              2.9 TB     disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Snow Leopard 10.6.8     126.4 GB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                319.9 GB   disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                 Apple_RAID                         479.8 GB   disk5s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk5s3

/dev/disk6 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS SSD 1To High Sierra    +959.5 GB   disk6
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

L'OS Mojave est installé chez toi dans un volume dont le format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) => ne correspond pas au format *apfs* requis pour cet OS.

- comment as-tu installé Mojave dans le volume *SSD 1To Mojave* ?​


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'OS Mojave est installé chez toi dans un volume dont le format *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) => ne correspond pas au format *apfs* requis pour cet OS.
> 
> - comment as-tu installé Mojave dans le volume *SSD 1To Mojave* ?​


D'abord en clean install APFS, puis en aller/retour via CCC sur un HDD tampon après avoir reformaté en HFS+


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Dans la mesure où le disque support est un SDD > Mojave devrait être installé dans un volume de format *apfs* (sans que cela ne ralentisse le fonctionnement).

- si tu as un installateur de Mojave > tu pourrais déclencher une réinstallation à destination du volume *SSD 1To Mojave*. Le logiciel du Système serait restauré (sans dommage pour le compte d'utilisateur et les applications tierces) > mais avant cela il y aurait conversion à l'*apfs*. Ce qui te permettrait de disposer d'un volume *Recovery* démarrable dans le *Conteneur apfs* créé.​


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans la mesure où le disque support est un SDD > Mojave devrait être installé dans un volume de format *apfs* (sans que cela ne ralentisse le fonctionnement).
> 
> - si tu as un installateur de Mojave > tu pourrais déclencher une réinstallation à destination du volume *SSD 1To Mojave*. Le logiciel du Système serait restauré (sans dommage pour le compte d'utilisateur et les applications tierces) > mais avant cela il y aurait conversion à l'*apfs*. Ce qui te permettrait de disposer d'un volume *Recovery* démarrable dans le *Conteneur apfs* créé.​


Les raisons pour lesquelles j'ai fait ça sont triple :
1/ Je pensais au départ que L'app Bootcamp installée sur Win7 ne verrait pas le volume APFS (alors qu'en fait il ne voit pas plus le volume HFS)
2/ Le démarrage système est extrêmement lent sur mojave par rapport à El Capitan ou High Sierra. (Et il est toujours très lent, même après reformatage HFS)
3/ Les sauvegardes Time Machine sur mon NAS synology.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Tes raisons de départ *1)* et *2)* sont périmées => puisque ça ne fonctionne pas mieux en format *jhfs+*.

- quant à la *3)* : Time Machine ne peut pas sauvegarder un volume *apfs* ?​


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tes raisons de départ *1)* et *2)* sont périmées => puisque ça ne fonctionne pas mieux en format *jhfs+*.


Certes mais il a bien fallu passer par là pour s’en rendre compte. 



> - quant à la *3)* : Time Machine ne peut pas sauvegarder un volume *apfs* ?​


Donc... ?
Je suis coincé ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2020)

Je note que ton autre volume démarrable *SSD 1To High Sierra* est lui aussi en format *jhfs+* et n'a pas de partition de secours.

- pourquoi cet état de chose ?​


----------



## MarcMame (12 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je note que ton autre volume démarrable *SSD 1To High Sierra* est lui aussi en format *jhfs+* et n'a pas de partition de secours.
> 
> - pourquoi cet état de chose ?​



Parce que c’est un volume formé à partir de 2 disques SSD en Raid 0. (disk1+5)
Et Apple ne sait visiblement pas créer un volume recovery dans cette config.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2020)

Mais-mais-mais... tu aimes te compliquer la vie - non ? 

- si tu ne veux pas modifier tes configurations actuelles > et puisqu'il faudrait désactiver le *SIP* depuis une session de secours démarrée => tu peux : repartitionner provisoirement le gros volume *SSD 1To Mojave* pour créer un volume d'environ *50 Go* nommé *Mojave-apfs* (par exemple) => et installer Mojave en *apfs* dans ce volume. Un *Conteneur* sera créé avec un volume *Recovery*. En sélectionnant provisoirement *Mojave-apfs* comme volume de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI* > tu pourras en redémarrant via *⌘R* ouvrir sa session de secours et désactiver le *SIP*.​
Cela fait > que tu gardes la partition *apfs* ou pas => on pourra tester l'option volatile *efi-boot-next* de la *NVRAM* sur le volume Windows > l'option régulière *efi-boot-device* étant fixée sur le volume *SSD 1To Mojave*.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mais-mais-mais... tu aimes te compliquer la vie - non ?


Justement pas !
Il faut se remettre dans le contexte : il y a 4 ou 5 ans, disposer d'un SSD système de 1To sur un Mac Pro était prohibitif.
La solution du Raid0 avec 2 SSD Sata3 était la seule viable économiquement et ça a fonctionné parfaitement durant tout ce temps.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - si tu ne veux pas modifier tes configurations actuelles > et puisqu'il faudrait désactiver le *SIP* depuis une session de secours démarrée => tu peux : repartitionner provisoirement le gros volume *SSD 1To Mojave* pour créer un volume d'environ *50 Go* nommé *Mojave-apfs* (par exemple) => et installer Mojave en *apfs* dans ce volume. Un *Conteneur* sera créé avec un volume *Recovery*. En sélectionnant provisoirement *Mojave-apfs* comme volume de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI* > tu pourras en redémarrant via *⌘R* ouvrir sa session de secours et désactiver le *SIP*.
> 
> Cela fait > que tu gardes la partition *apfs* ou pas => on pourra tester l'option volatile *efi-boot-next* de la *NVRAM* sur le volume Windows > l'option régulière *efi-boot-device* étant fixée sur le volume *SSD 1To Mojave*.


Merci mais à force de mettre les batons dans les roues des utilisateurs, Apple a gagné la partie.
Je retourne sous High Sierra.
Je vais tranquillement basculer le système du Raid0 vers le disque SSD M2 (ex mojave) en HFS, ce qui me permettra de retrouver une partition recovery et de désactiver le SIP.
On croise les doigts pour que je n'ai pas plus d'emmerde... ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2020)

D'accord : refais signe quand tu auras pu désactiver le *SIP*. Note que le plus commode pour toi serait d'installer Mojave en format *apfs* comme cet OS le requiert.

- par ailleurs > j'ai remarqué qu'il y a une partition de secours *Recovery HD* sous la partition *Apple_HFS* de Mojave. Normalement son OS de secours Mojave devrait pouvoir se lancer - non ?​


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : refais signe quand tu auras pu désactiver le *SIP*. Note que le plus commode pour toi serait d'installer Mojave en format *apfs* comme cet OS le requiert.


Noté !
Mais je crois que je vais y aller autrement, d'une manière moins brutale.
Je reste sous High Sierra que je transfère d'un SSD à l'autre. Comme ça je récupère une partition recovery et un Win7 fonctionnel.
Une fois que tout ça sera stabilisé je me lancerais dans une installation de Win10 sur un disque séparé et on verra ce que ça donne.
Ca risque d'être chaud puisque Apple n'autorise pas l'installation de Win10 à partir d'un Mac Pro 5,1.
C'est amusant ce discours d'Apple : Plus de support de Win 7 + interdiction d'installation de Win10 = baisé.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Juin 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> - par ailleurs > j'ai remarqué qu'il y a une partition de secours *Recovery HD* sous la partition *Apple_HFS* de Mojave. Normalement son OS de secours Mojave devrait pouvoir se lancer - non ?


Normalement oui. Normalement...
Mais non. Le Mac reste bloqué avec écran noir. Obligé de faire une extinction forcée.


----------

